# Omg i can"t take this mystery!!!!!!



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

So yesterday I went into Petsmart to browse the Betta's, when I got there they only had a few so I asked when their next shipment is. The lady said tomorrow in the afternoon, so I got all excited. 
When I got to Petsmart today they didn't have any of the new Betta's out . So I walked around and around until I finally got the nerve to ask when they would be on the shelves, the guy smiled at me and said well they are still in the box Then he told me you may look through the whole box and see what you like and my little heart  jumped up with excitement!! 
To cut this story short I looked and looked and tried my best to figure out what these little guys looked like seeing as they were in the darkest blue water I have seen in a Betta cup. So I get to a lid labeled Dragon, I can tell he is a male and PK. After tons of squinting and looking in his cup from different angles I decide to get him. Then I do that another time with another cup labeled Half Moon, so I scoop him up too. Then I get the whole setup, 10 gallon, heater, rocks, plants.... 
After I get home i'm searching my whole house for my Prime water conditioner and found out my sister took it with her on accident!!!:evil: I have to wait 2 more hours until I can put them in the new tank to even see what they look like, I still don't know they are a mystery to me. I guess it's kind of exciting waiting but it's killing me. Anyways here are a couple pics of the new tank and them in the mystery cup... Cheers;-)
























P.S. I am soooooo excited to see what my two new boys look like!!!


----------



## Bettanewbie60 (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm so excited for you!!! Can't wait to see them too!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

OMG I can't wait!! I'll post pictures asap! My sister will be home in 1 hour!!! Yeay


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

omg the suspense is killing me... love the tank... awaiting pics!!!


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Be sure to post photos when you get them in their new homes!

The tank looks really nice, by the way.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Sounds like a great day at the store! Hope to see pictures of them soon, because that's just too cool... Looking through the whole shipment... Makes me squeal!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

lilyrazen said:


> Sounds like a great day at the store! Hope to see pictures of them soon, because that's just too cool... Looking through the whole shipment... Makes me squeal!



SERIOUSLY!!! I felt V.I.P. status!!! Haha. Well I had a long week so maybe in a way it's a little good karma my way:-D I will for sure be posting some pics I can't wait. Sit tight and they will be up in no time! 50 minutes and counting.

Oh and yes going through the shipment box was better than any present I ever opened lol.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

inareverie85 said:


> Be sure to post photos when you get them in their new homes!
> 
> The tank looks really nice, by the way.


Thanks, a new tank is definitely a fun project, and expensive one. So for a week it will be pretty plain, but I look forward to adding new plants and decor soon.


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Update, I got them in the tank and they are getting acclimated. I will post pictures in about 30 minutes. Don't want to over stress with a camera and flash. I will tell you am I happy and super excited.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

ooooh, I HAVE to stay up for this!


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

So this is the best I can do for now, my PK Dragon is happy as can be and flaring all over the tank. He is beautiful!! If anybody can give me a description of his coloring id appreciate it. As for my Half Moon he is stressed, he is hiding by the heater and has a stress strip so I got the best pic possible for now. The Half Moon has a rip in his caudal fin but I'll fix him right up.


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

gorgeous <3


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Here he is more relaxed and you can see his coloring more


----------



## mursey (May 9, 2012)

Well now after hearing your story we are all going to get the idea to stalk new betta shipments. . ha ha.

(I was just thinking today that it's so annoying looking through the blue water at Petsmart . .. I think the bettas don't sell as well because you can't see them. Can't they treat the water with something else?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Absolutely love that dragon! Wish I lived closer to there. Would love to go to that store.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

They're sooo.... Perfect!


----------



## Scope Eye (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Mine gets them on Wednesday.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

you got very lucky... so pretty


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

I have a question. How did you make the divider?


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

Alcemistnv said:


> I have a question. How did you make the divider?



Alcemistny, I actually got then divider at Petsmart, you can find them almost at any local pet shop. Hope that helps


----------



## mamanemeth1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Oh my gosh where'd you get this tank with the divider??


----------



## CandiceMM (Jul 15, 2012)

mamanemeth1 said:


> Oh my gosh where'd you get this tank with the divider??


I got it at Petsmart, they had a deal on a 10 gallon with hood. You will have to purchase bulb plus divider separate from the tank itself. It's worth it. You will love it.


----------



## katrina89 (Jul 16, 2012)

im going to go buy a divider sometime soon... my divider became useless after one day... one of my boys got through and saw him on the other side... i freaked out an scooped him with my hand to save the other boy... now hes in a kritter keeper on the kitchen table and sea biscuit is happy as a clam to have the entire tank lol


----------

